# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  US civil war games from Tiny Battle Publishing

## Ilya Kudriashov

I finish 4 battle map for game series "Blood before Richmond"
two of them and counters






BGG

----------


## timallen

Nice.  What are the center dots used for?

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Normally for LOS, I think

----------


## Gerifonte

Very nice!

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Glendale station map
(awaiting the 4th game issue)

----------


## timallen

Very nicely done!  I Really like how you used the old paper background for the base terrain; it creates the illusion the map continues off the edges and helps to eliminate the "edge of the world" feeling many wargame maps have. About the only thing I might change is the shadow on the text.  It makes the words hard to read, particularly the ones that are also in woods.

----------


## Ilya Kudriashov

Yes. Im agree with you about text shadows
But I did it on the first map of game series and still do the same style in all four maps of 'Blood before Richmond'

Beaver Dam Creek (last one game in the series)

----------

